# SUBS, Allentown, Bethlehem, Easton, Quakertown PENNSYLVANIA



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

We are looking for a few good subs for Plowing, Snowblowing, Shoveling, in all of the Locations in the title. Please contact me with your information and we will get back to you asap. Thanks. Chuckie aka The Grassman [email protected] Thanks


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

What kind of equipment are you looking for???? Located in Lebanon, NJ but have a couple guys who live in PA.


----------



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

*Equipment*



ppandr;429428 said:


> What kind of equipment are you looking for???? Located in Lebanon, NJ but have a couple guys who live in PA.


We would be fine with heavy duty plow trucks with v plows or wings. Snow blowers or shovelers or both. If you had something bigger with a pusher box we would only have one lot available for that. With plow trucks, everything is within a few minutes of each other and you could bounce from property to property and make more money.
Email me your contact information and we can go from there.


----------



## DAVID1963 (Nov 18, 2007)

*call me*

call me i may be available, f-250 boss v all insrance,telford pa. 267-221-6117


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

if your still looking for subs, give me a call. Two accounts fell through and I need a few more lots for during the storm (i.e. contracts stating pushes every 2-3"). Have blowers and am able to put down salt/ice melt. Also carry insurance. Running a 07 GMC 2500 w/ 8' western pro plow. Give me a call, 610-751-6971


----------

